# Old projects



## 1ALFREDO (Aug 4, 2009)

some of mi old aquariums 


525 lts











blue bay












one cube












a project for a friend












another project for another friend












hope you like it


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow... those tanks are fantastic!!!


----------



## jrodriguez (Jul 20, 2009)

wow i wish i was one of your friends


----------

